# 1856 alweld with 150 efi jet



## Grizzly90 (Jul 3, 2018)

I am new to this and looking at boats. I saw an 1856 alweld with a mercury 150 efi and was curious as to how shallow something like this set up would run/float. Thanks.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jul 3, 2018)

Great setup in my opinion. The wider the bottom the better it can handle weight.

It will draft maybe an inch or so deeper than a 115/80. That 150 will be about 105 at the pump. It doesn't sound like much difference in hp but the extra torque carries a load much better and hops on plane in a boat length. Should run in the low 40's. Best thing is you can cruise at lower rpms which saves a lot of fuel and have power on reserve for when you need it.

A wide bottom with enough horsepower will run shallower than smaller boats.


----------



## Grizzly90 (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Not to be too picky but would you have an aroundabout idea on how shallow this boat would run/float?


----------



## dhoganjr (Jul 3, 2018)

Draft I would say 8-10 inches. 

If it is setup right and running the way it should, it should be able to run down to 2 inches without a problem. Depends on the area you are running, rock ledges and such you want a little deeper. I run a lot of gravel areas and if it is not sticking out of the water, I run it.

I have some videos on here that will show about what it will do. Mine is a 60 inch bottom with a 250 that is about 185 at the pump. They will perform similar.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jul 3, 2018)

https://www.forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=41300


----------



## Grizzly90 (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks for all the info. You were a lot of help. Now just waiting to hear back from the guy with the boat or find another one similar.


----------



## handyandy (Jul 18, 2018)

dead draft will also depend on weight distribution. If everything is in the back like the counsel, batteries, and fuel it will draft more cause the back will sit much lower.


----------



## cork (Jul 21, 2018)

I have a 1856 Alweld. 115/80 Optimax. TH marine 5 in motor extension. Motor weighs 378 lbs. 2 group 27 batteries and a 14 gal. fuel tank in rear of boat.
My console is way up front to offset the weight. 1/4 inch diamond plate floor thats pretty heavy.
The boat performs perfectly. Planes well, no cavitation at all. No issue with steering.
It drafts 12-13 inches at rest with 2 adults.
I am adding pods for this reason. Hoping to gain 4in. of draft.

I will add this boat is a 1992 and spent its life on the upper Mississippi, N Illinois.
After a total redo by me, boat is as good as brand new.
Awesome hull.


----------



## handyandy (Jul 25, 2018)

man your floor is thicker than your hull bottom, I'd run something thinner for the floor to shed a little weight.


----------



## cork (Jul 30, 2018)

Bought the boat with the 1/4" floor allready in it.
Certainly not going to tear it out.


----------



## eshaw (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm with Andy on this. The floor is a problem weight wise. If it's not welded in you'd be better off with 1/8 inch. The material price wouldn't break the bank either.


----------



## ppine (Jul 31, 2018)

If you are going to run skinny water you want the thickest hull you can find. 
In order to decrease the draft you have to be on plane. That means if you hit anything you are going to hit it hard.


----------



## handyandy (Aug 2, 2018)

ppine said:


> If you are going to run skinny water you want the thickest hull you can find.
> In order to decrease the draft you have to be on plane. That means if you hit anything you are going to hit it hard.



I'd agree about running as thick a hull you can within reason, but earlier posted he said his floor was a 1/4" thick not his hull. Kind of backwards of what you'd want.


----------

